# Err..... biting? What to do?



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

How do I reprimand my hedgehog when she bites? Blowing in her face isn't working. :roll:


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Can you actually reprimand them? I just tend to avoid the situations where he bites... then again, he only bites if he's scared or if there's been food on my hands. I don't know what you'd do if they're biting for other reasons. I can't imagine blowing would work, wouldn't they just curl up? Sorry not to have any good advice- do you have any idea why she is biting? Does it seem to be out of aggression or fear? Or playfulness?


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

My hedgie bit me once. I knew she did it out fear and because I was trying to stroke her quills. I just gave her some space, she calmed down after a few minutes.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

She digs and pulls on my shirt, pants, and sometimes hands. She USED to curl up and stop when I blew on her, but now it doesn't work. I don't know if it is aggression or playfulness. I like to think it's just playfulness.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd say playfulness, Loki does this and usually annoits himself after awhile. And yeah at times he might grab a chunk of flesh or chest hair. Aggression I think you'd know, she'd probably go wild on you. She's probably more interested in the smells now, before the blowing probably scared her, so she'd curl up, now she wants to taste you. Some hogs will play tug of war with you.

Keep in mind too, we call them domesticated but they are far off the path versus ferrets, dogs and cats, still got that wild streak in them.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, that sounds like playfulness to me. The only thing I can think of is to put her down and ignore her when she does that, and if she wants to play, maybe she'll get the message and stop nipping. I don't know if they can process that, though, but it works with my other animals (cats, dogs, rats.)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sunshiner said:


> She digs and pulls on my shirt, pants, and sometimes hands. She USED to curl up and stop when I blew on her, but now it doesn't work. I don't know if it is aggression or playfulness. I like to think it's just playfulness.


This is what hedgehogs do and some more than others. Many love to dig and chew on our clothing and then they will annoint but often like to chew and chew. Don't blow on her for doing it but don't let her do it to your hands. Just move her away from your hands and let her chew or dig at your clothing if she wants.

I don't believe in reprimanding them. For instance for biting. If they are biting out of fear, blowing in their face will make them even more scared. If it's out of anger, blowing in their face will usually make them angrier. The best thing is to keep exposed fingers and skin out of mouths way and try and figure out what triggered the bite... fear, anger, or tasty smelling skin.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhh, OK. Thanks.


----------

